# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πρώτη προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής - απορίες

## jimgo

Παιδιάκαλησπέρα , να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά φίλεμου.
Χαίρομαιιδιαίτερα που γράφω για πρώτη φορά στοφόρουμ . Εγώ είχα βάλει ένα ζευγαράκιμαζί , τα έχω μόνιμα μέσα στο σπίτι . Στης19/1 έκανε το πρώτο αυγό και ανά μια μέραέκανε από ένα μέχρι να φτάσει στα 4 πουέχει σήμερα , να φανταστώ ότι από μέρασε μέρα θα σκάσει το πρώτο ? να σας πωτην αλήθεια είχα πολλά χρόνια να ζευγαρώσωκαναρίνια και έχω άγχος , ελπίζω όλα ναπάνε καλά και να βάλω και εγώ φωτογραφίεςαπό τα μικρούλια . Μάλιστα δεν τα έχωκοιτάξει καθόλου τα αυγά γιατί φοβόμουνανα τα πιάσω και έτσι είπα να τα αφήσωστην ησυχία τους .

----------


## xarhs

εμενα τα δικα μου δημητρη ξεκινησαν να τα κλωσσανε στις 18/1..............
αν εχουν παει ολα καλα σημερα η αυριο θα δεις πουλακι.........επειδη δεν αλλαξες τα αυγα θα γεννιεται ενα καθε μερα.......!!!!

----------


## jimgo

φίλος μου είπε ότι συνήθως τα αυγά σκάνε πρωινές ώρες , δεν άλλαξα τα αυγά γιατί φοβούμουνα να τα πιάσω και να μην ενοχλήσω την θηλυκια , μάλιστα έχω χωρίσει τον αρσενικό γιατί της έκανε τσαμπουκάδες τεντωνόταν χτυπαγε τα φτερά του και δεν την άφηνε σε ησυχία ούτε στην φωλιά

----------


## xarhs

αμα βγουνε τα μικρα να τον ξανα βαλεις γιατι στην διατροφη των νεοσσων βοηθαει παρα πολλυ............ εμενα η θυληκια δεν βγαινει ουτε να φαει..... την ταιζει καθε 10 δευτερολεπτα ο αρσενικος.....!!!!!
εσυ που δεν τα πειραξες τα αυγα θα γεννηθουν πρωι και ενα ενα καθε μερα απο αυριο μαλλον....!!!!!!!
να εχεις το νουσ ου και το απογευμα.............

----------


## jimgo

σε ευχαριστω χαρη να εισαι καλα .

----------


## xarhs

βαλε την καναρα να κανει και ενα μπανακι με χλιαρον νερο........... βοηθαει πολυ τους νεοσσους να απελευθερωθουν απο το αυγο πιο ευκολα και γρηγορα.....!!!!!
δοκιμασμενο.....................

----------


## jimgo

> αμα βγουνε τα μικρα να τον ξανα βαλεις γιατι στην διατροφη των νεοσσων βοηθαει παρα πολλυ............ εμενα η θυληκια δεν βγαινει ουτε να φαει..... την ταιζει καθε 10 δευτερολεπτα ο αρσενικος.....!!!!!
> εσυ που δεν τα πειραξες τα αυγα θα γεννηθουν πρωι και ενα ενα καθε μερα απο αυριο μαλλον....!!!!!!!
> να εχεις το νουσ ου και το απογευμα.............


να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο να τον ξαναβαλω οταν βγουν ολα ? η αμα σκασει το πρωτο ? και κατι περιεργο που γινετε τωρα η θηλυκια ειναι μεσα στην φωλια την ακουω να βγαζει κατι περιεργους ηχους και τον αρσενικο να ειναι στο χωρισμα και να θελει να μπει μεσα , λες να ξεκινανε να σκανε ?

----------


## xarhs

εγω λεω να τον βαλεις μεσα.............

----------


## jimgo

χαρη να σου ζησουν τα γεννητουρια 
επανερχομαι λοιπον στα δικα μου : 
1.αυγο στης 19/1
2.στης 20/1
3.στης 21/1
4.στης 22/1
το πρωτο αυγο σημερα εκλεισε 16 μερες η καναρα καθετε κανονικα στην φωλια της , τι λετε ? εγω μαλλον το βλεπω οτι τα αυγα ειναι ασπορα , τι λετε να κανω ποσο να τα αφησω ακομα ? βεβαια η καναρα δεν εκατσε αμεσως στην φωλια κανοκικα εκατσε μετα το 3 αυγο

----------


## xarhs

αμα κλωσσησε μετα το 3 αυγο σμρ το απογευμα εγω θα περιμενα το πρωτο............ εως αυριο!!!

----------


## jimgo

> αμα κλωσσησε μετα το 3 αυγο σμρ το απογευμα εγω θα περιμενα το πρωτο............ εως αυριο!!!


θα τα αφησω μεχρι τελος της εβδομαδας και βλεπουμε , επρεπε να τα ειχα κοιταξει τα αυγα .

----------


## jimgo

> δεν πειραζε ιμην αγχωνεσε!! 
> εσυ που λες μπορεις να παρεις ενα φακουδακι εντονο να σηκωσεις μια την καναρα και να κοιταξεις δεν παθενει τιποτα αν την σηκωσεις για μισο λεπτο...βλεπεις τα αυγα και τελος μεσα στην φωλια δεν χρειαζεται να τα παρεις κουτσα στραβα ακτι θα δεις!!!


εβγαλα την φωλια χωρις να πιασω τα αυγα κοιταξα με ενα φακο και μαλλον και τα 4 ειναι ασπορα φαινονται κιτρινα μονο το ενα απο τα τεσσερα κατι μοιαζει να εχει μεσα αλλα δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος . θα τα αφησω μεχρι τα μεσα της εβδομαδας και μετα θα τα βγαλω , μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι απο τροφες ειχανε κανονικα και αυγοτροφες και αυγουλακια βραστα και μηλα τα ειχα και μεσα στην ζευγαρωστρα με το χωρισμα στην μεση για κανα μηνα πριν βγαλω το χωρισμα . δλδ τωρα ξεκιναω την ιδια διαδικασια ετσι ? το χωρισμα στην μεση και αρχες με μεσα μαρτιου τα ξαναβαζω μαζι ετσι δεν ειναι ?

----------


## xarhs

τωρα τα χωριζεις και τους κανεις τελεια διατροφη..............
κριμα που δεν ειχαν τπτ.......... λυπαμαι!!

----------


## jimgo

> τωρα τα χωριζεις και τους κανεις τελεια διατροφη..............
> κριμα που δεν ειχαν τπτ.......... λυπαμαι!!


εγω να δεις ποσο λυπαμαι μετα απο αρκετα χρονια αποφασισα να ασχοληθω και εφαγα την πρωτη ηττα , δεν πειραζει ομως τι να κανουμε ετσι ειναι , θα τα αφησω ακομα μεχρι την πεμπτη και μετα τα βγαζω και αρχιζω ξανα απο την αρχη , τωρα φανταζομαι φταει ο αρσενικος η το θηλυκο ?

----------


## xarhs

αγορασμενα τα εχεις?
αν ναι ποτε?

----------


## serafeim

η προετημασια!!!!

----------


## jimgo

> αγορασμενα τα εχεις?
> αν ναι ποτε?


τον αρσενικο μου τον εφεραν περσι απο τα φαρσαλα και το θηλυκο gkloster που αγορασα μου ειπε στο μαγαζι οτι ειναι 1 χρονου

----------


## xarhs

δοκιμασε παλι με διατροφικη προετοιμασια και αν ΔΕΝ....... τοτε καποιο απο τα δυο θα εχει προβλημα!!!!!!

----------


## jimgo

αυτος ειναι ο αρσενικος

και αυτη η θηλυκια

----------


## xarhs

υποκλινομαι............................  ............ ειναι πανεμορφα......!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

το θυληκο σου ειδικα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.. εχουν υπεροχο φτερωμα και το θυληκο ωραια κορονα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jimgo

σας ευχαριστω παιδια 
μακαρι με την νεα προσπαθεια να βγαλω και πουλακια .
η αληθεια ειναι οτι η θηλυκια ηταν επιλογη της γυναικας εγω ηθελα να παρω σαν τον αρσενικο .

----------


## lefteris13

πολυ ομορφα πουλακια Δημητρη!πολυ πιθανο να μην φταιει η διατροφη, αλλα καποιο απο τα 2 να μην ηταν ετοιμο αναπαραγωγικα.για πες ποτε ξεκινησες προετοιμασια και τι εδινες γενικα(βεβαια ειναι οφ τοπικ αυτα στο θεμα εδω)..επρεπε να χες ελεγξει τα αυγα γυρω στην 7η μερα, να μην κλωσσαει τζαμπα τοσο καιρο.τελος παντων, για μενα μην χωριζεις τα πουλια ενω εχουν ξεκινησει, πετας τα αυγα σε λιγες μερες αν οντως ειναι ασπορα, χαλας τη φωλια, τα πουλια ειναι μαζι, δινεις καλη διατροφη και περιμενεις τη νεα γεννα σε 1 βδομαδα οποτε ερθει.

----------


## jimgo

Λευτερη καλησπερα.
Τα πουλια καταρχην τα εχω παντα μεσα απο τοτε που βρηκα ενα καναρινι με κομμενο κεφαλι μεσα στο κλουβι .
μεσα στο κλουβι παντα με το χωρισμα τα ειχα απο τα μεσα νοεμβριου , στης 24 δεκεμβριου εβγαλα το χωρισμα αφου πρωτα τους εδεινα αυγοτροφη μηλαρακια βρασμενο αυγο ενα περιπου καθε 2 εβδομαδες και βιταμινι μεσα στο νερο περιπου 1 φορα την βδομαδα και σαν αποτελεσμα ολου αυτου στης 19/1 μου εκανε το πρωτο αυγο στο συνολο εκανε ενα καθε μερα .

----------


## lefteris13

ωραια, η περιοδος για εσωτερικη εκτροφη ειναι καλη.μεθαυριο πετας τα αυγα, βγαλε τα νηματα κ ασε τη φωλια, δωσε νεο νημα και μηλο ή/και κανα λαχανικο, αυγοτροφη ειτε αυγο, βιταμινη-καθημερινα αυτα και περιμενε τη νεα γεννα σε καμια βδομαδα, λογικα θα ναι ενσπορη

----------


## serafeim

εγω προσωπικα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα εβαζα καπακι δευτερη γεννα το θυληκο... θα το αφηνα 2 βδομαδες με προετημασια να ξεκουραστη!!! χωριστα απο το αρσενικο...

----------


## jimgo

> εγω προσωπικα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα εβαζα καπακι δευτερη γεννα το θυληκο... θα το αφηνα 2 βδομαδες με προετημασια να ξεκουραστη!!! χωριστα απο το αρσενικο...


αυτο λεω να κανω και εγω , να τα εχω στο κλουβι με το χωρισμα να κανω απο την αρχη ολη την διαδικασια και να βγαλω το χωρισμα στα τελη φεβρουαριου

----------


## serafeim

εγω αυτο θα εκανα αλλα δεν ειμαι εμπειρος δεν ξερω... ενα ζευγαρακι ειχα και 1 αναπαραγωγη μονο.. τα παιδια ξερουν καλυτερα τις αντοχες των καναρινιων εγω τωρα μαθαινω!!!

----------


## lefteris13

αν ξαναγεννησει αμεσα ομως θα πανε τα αυγα κ παλι χαμενα-μη εχοντας τον αρσενικο.δεν γεννανε μονο οταν ειναι με τον αρσενικο μαζι

----------


## xarhs

και εγω αυτο λεω δημητρη................... κανε του μια τελεια διατροφη!!!!!!
να ετοιμαστει δυναμικα για την επομενη γεννα....!!!!!!!
βγαλε τελειως τη φωλεια για 10 μερες........

----------


## serafeim

εδω θα συμφωνησω ...
φιλε μου αν μπορεις ανοιξε νεο θεμα και ζητα απο την διαχειρηση να μεταφερει τα ποστ εκει γιατι χαλασαμε το θεμα του Χαρη και δεν ειναι σωστο...

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ!!!

----------


## jimgo

> αν ξαναγεννησει αμεσα ομως θα πανε τα αυγα κ παλι χαμενα-μη εχοντας τον αρσενικο.δεν γεννανε μονο οταν ειναι με τον αρσενικο μαζι


μαλιστα δλδ παιζει να βγαλει και κανα αυγο χωρις να εχει ζευγαρωσει ?

----------


## jimgo

> εδω θα συμφωνησω ...
> φιλε μου αν μπορεις ανοιξε νεο θεμα και ζητα απο την διαχειρηση να μεταφερει τα ποστ εκει γιατι χαλασαμε το θεμα του Χαρη και δεν ειναι σωστο...
> 
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ!!!


οκ ευχαριστω για την παρατηρηση .
χαρη συγνωμη

----------


## lefteris13

ναι αυτο γινεται συχνα, και σε σενα μπορει να μην την ειχε βατεψει ο αρσενικος.γενικα παντως μπορει να γεννησει μια θυληκια και χωρις τον αρσενικο, κανει αυγο/α, απλα προφανως ειναι ασπορα..

----------


## serafeim

ωραιος Δημητρη !!  :Happy: 
ο Λευτερης εδω στα λεει καλα  :Happy: 
οντως το θυληκο μπορειν α γενναει συνεχεια αλλα δεν νομιζω να κανει κατι σε δυο βδομαδες...
το αλλο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι καθε απο γευμα να χωριζεις τον αρσενικο και νωρις νωρις το πρωι να τον βαζεις ετσι ωστε να εχει φουλ ορεξης για ζευγαρωμα και τα δυο βασικα... το εκανε ενας φυλος αλλα δεν ξερω ποσοστα επιτυχιας!!!

----------


## xarhs

> οκ ευχαριστω για την παρατηρηση .
> χαρη συγνωμη


τι συγνωμη ρε δημητρη...........!!!!!!!!
τα εφτιαξε ολα ο jk......... αρα μην ζητας συγνωμη!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

> ωραιος Δημητρη !! 
> ο Λευτερης εδω στα λεει καλα 
> οντως το θυληκο μπορειν α γενναει συνεχεια αλλα δεν νομιζω να κανει κατι σε δυο βδομαδες...
> το αλλο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι καθε απο γευμα να χωριζεις τον αρσενικο και νωρις νωρις το πρωι να τον βαζεις ετσι ωστε να εχει φουλ ορεξης για ζευγαρωμα και τα δυο βασικα... το εκανε ενας φυλος αλλα δεν ξερω ποσοστα επιτυχιας!!!


καλα τα ειπε ο φιλος σου....!!!!!
το πρωι εχουν τρελες ορεξεις......................

----------


## jimgo

καλησπερα παιδια 
λοιπον σημερα εβγαλα τα αυγα , οντως ασπορα και τα τεσσερα , αρχισα απο σημερα ξανα διατροφη και σε καμια 10αρια μερες τα ξαναβαζω μαζι για να δω αποτελεσματα .
μου κανει εντυπωσει ρε παιδια οτι ο αρσενικος τεντωνετε χτυπαει τα φτερα του και της φωναζει , τι να ειναι αυτο ?

----------


## Gardelius

*Ποσο μηνών είναι ??*

----------


## mitsakos1385

καλησπερα παιδια θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση εχω δυο καναρινια ενα κ' ενα και δυο σκαθακια παλι το ιδιο ενα κ' ενα ποτε μπωρς να ξεκινισω αναπαρογη και θελω μια βοηθεια με τα σκαθια πρωτη φορα πηρα τετοια πουλακια!!να τα βαλς αμεσος μαζι τα σκαθια η τα εχω χορια οπως τα καναρινια????ευχαριστω...... ηλικιες και τετοια δεν ξερω

----------


## lagreco69

> καλησπερα παιδια θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση εχω δυο καναρινια ενα κ' ενα και δυο σκαθακια παλι το ιδιο ενα κ' ενα ποτε μπωρς να ξεκινισω αναπαρογη και θελω μια βοηθεια με τα σκαθια πρωτη φορα πηρα τετοια πουλακια!!να τα βαλς αμεσος μαζι τα σκαθια η τα εχω χορια οπως τα καναρινια????ευχαριστω...... ηλικιες και τετοια δεν ξερω



Δημητρη καλως ηρθες!! για τα καναρινια σου θα ηταν καλυτερα να ανοιξεις ενα δικο σου θεμα εδω Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί. σχετικα με τα σκαθαρια ειναι εκτροφης? δαχτυλιδωμενα? το forum ειναι εναντια στην αιχμαλωσια αγριων ιθαγενων, εδω ειναι οι Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών εαν εχουν δαχτυλιδι μπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα θεμα εδω Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής. εαν παλι ειναι πιασμενα θα ηταν υπεροχο!!! να τα αφηνες να γυριζαν εκει που ανηκουν.

----------


## jimgo

> *Ποσο μηνών είναι ??*


Το αρσενικο ειναι δυο χρονων και το θηλυκο μου ειπανε ειναι 1χρονου

----------


## Gardelius

Δημητρη εχεις κανει .... Διατροφική προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής στα καναρίνια !!!?? Ειναι βασικο να εχεις προετοιμασει τα πουλακια. Αυτο που περιγραφεις για τον αρσενικο μου κανει σαν να ειναι πυρωμενος!!! Απο κει και περα δεν πρεπει να <παρασυρομεθα> απο αυτο, δηλαδη αν τα πουλακια *δεν* ειναι ετοιμα διατροφικα,,...μη το ρισκαρεις με ενωση!!!!

----------


## jimgo

> Δημητρη εχεις κανει .... Διατροφική προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής στα καναρίνια !!!?? Ειναι βασικο να εχεις προετοιμασει τα πουλακια. Αυτο που περιγραφεις για τον αρσενικο μου κανει σαν να ειναι πυρωμενος!!! Απο κει και περα δεν πρεπει να <παρασυρομεθα> απο αυτο, δηλαδη αν τα πουλακια *δεν* ειναι ετοιμα διατροφικα,,...μη το ρισκαρεις με ενωση!!!!


οπως ειχα γραψει απο διατροφη ειχανε αυγοτροφη μηλο αυγο και μαρουλακι . τωρα τους εχω χωριστα και θα τους ξαναβαλω μαζι μεσα φεβρουαριου για να ξεκουραστη και η θηλυκια .

----------


## jimgo

Παιδιά καλησπέρα 
Το ζευγαράκι που έχω και έχω βάλει ξανά σε διατροφή έχει από προχτές περίπου ο αρσενικός ανεβαινει στο πιο ψηλό κλαράκι και κελαηδάει , τους έχω χωρίσει από της 4 Φεβρουαρίου και η θηλυκια άρχισε να πηγαίνει πέρα δώθε στο κλαράκι δίπλα στο χώρισμα και ανοιγοκλείνει τα φτερά της .

----------


## jimgo

και εδω εν ωρα εγασιας .

----------


## Gardelius

*Δημήτριε συνέχισε έτσι...με βαση αυτο το πρόγραμμα!!!! Κάποιοι ηδη έχουν μικρά αλλα αυτα δεν σημαίνει οτι πρεπει να βιαστείς!!!!*

----------


## jimgo

παιδια καλησπερα μιλαμε αυτο που γινετε ξαφνικα ειναι πολυ περιεργο , η θηλυκια παει και τραβαει το χωρισμα του κλουβιου με τετοια μανια λες και θελει να περασει απο την αλλη μιλαμε οτι κανει σαν  τρελη

----------


## Gardelius

*Έχεις και οπτικό χώρισμα???*

----------


## jimgo

> *Έχεις και οπτικό χώρισμα???*


οχι απλο χωρισμα εχω πρωτη φορα το κανει ομως

----------


## Gardelius

*Δημήτρη ,,...υπομονη!! δεν είναι ακόμα..η κατάλληλη στιγμή!! Αυτο με το κάγκελο το κανει και η δικιά μου.!! <<Ψάχνει>> τον αρσενικο ..ειναι λογικό!!!*

----------


## jimgo

έτσι και αλλιώς Ηλία σκόπευα να ξανά βγάλω το χώρισμα στα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου και μετά , εκτός το ότι θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος για την επιτυχία , πάνω από όλα δεν θέλω να κουράσω την μικρούλα μου . έστω και με μια γέννα που έχει κάνει .

----------


## jimgo

παδια καλησπερα σας .
λεω την δευτερα 18/2 να βαλω για αρχη την φωλια στην θηλυκια , παντα χωρια ο αρσενικος και αν δω οτι στα μεσα της εβδομαδος την εχει φτιαξει να βαλω και τον αρσενικο μετα , απο διατροφη την ειχα ξεκινησει απο της 4/2 και την συνεχιζω ακομα και σημερα .

----------


## jimgo

παιδιά καλημέρα 
σήμερα έβαλα ξανά την φωλιά με το νήμα , άφησα και τον αρσενικό ξανά μαζί με την θηλυκιά γιατί έβλεπα την θηλυκιά και ψαχνόταν να κάτσει στη θήκη για την βιταμίνη , η αλήθεια είναι ότι μόλις έβαλα τον αρσενικό μέσα άμεσα προσπαθούσε να την πιάσει για να κανει την δουλεια .

----------


## jimgo

λοιπον απο προχτες που εβαλα ξανα την φωλια με το νημα το μονο που εχει γινει ειναι να το εχει σκορπισει ολο στην ζευγαρωστρα και σχετικα πολυ λιγο εχει μπει στην φωλια , ο αρσενικος τελος την κυνηγαει μαλλον για να γινει η δουλεια (δεν εχω δει να γινεται κατι) και αρκετα συχνα της κελαιδαει . λεω αυριο να βγαλω το νημα μεσα απο το κλουβι και να βαλω αλλο καινουργιο γιατι οπως και να το κανεις εχουν κουτσουλισει και πανω σε αυτο που εχει πεσει μεσα .

----------


## jk21

να το βγαλεις .δοκιμες να κανεις με βαμβακι και οταν αρχιζουν να το βαζουν σε φωλια ,να παρεις οσο εχει επιπλεον και να δωσεις νημα .στο τελος να ξαναδωσει λιγο προς το τελος της κατασκευης της φωλιας .να εχεις υπομονη ...

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη αυτο ακριβως κανε...... βαλε σε ενα μερος ενα κομματακι βαμβακι...... αμα δεις καποια απο τις μερες μικρα κομματια μεσα στη φωλια ηρθε η ωρα

----------


## jimgo

θα το κανω παιδια σας ευχαριστω

----------


## jimgo

πολλες καλησπερες σε ολους
παιδια εκανα αυτο που ειπατε εβγαλα το παλιο νημα που ειχε πεταξει ολο κατω και εβαλα βαμβακι , αυτο εγινε εχθες απο την ωρα που το συζηταγαμε , το αποτελεσμα αυτου ητανε σημερα να βαλει ολο το βαμβακι στην φωλια και μεσα σε 1 ωρα σχεδον εχει τελειωσει την φωλια . εχει βαλει απο κατω το βαμβακι και απο επανω το νημα , ευχομαι λοιπον να εχει γινει η δουλεια και επιτελους να δω και εγω κανα μικρουλη .

----------


## kostas13

εχω εδω κ κανα μηνα βαλει το ζευγαρι μαζι προχθες εβαλα την φωλια κ τα εχω μεσα ολο αυτον τον καιρο παρατηρω οχι πολυ ενεργεια στα πουλια κ ιδικα στον αρσενικο αυγο κ οτι αλλο μπορω τους βαζω τι να φταιει κ δεν εχω δει κατι ζωηρο? κ αν δω μεχρι τα μεσα του μαρτιου οτι δεν κανουν κατι να τα χωρισω?

----------


## mitsman

Οταν τα πουλια πλεον εχουν αμεση επαφη συνηθως ηρεμουν.... πλεον εχουν αυτο που θελουν.... ειναι υγιη??? ετσι???

----------


## kostas13

ειναι μηνας τωρα κ παραπανω κ δεν ειδα κατι σπουδαιο κ οταν ηταν ο καιρος καλος τα εβγαζα κ εξω τωρα τα βλεπω αδιαφορα κ με το νημα παιζουν κ τον αρσενικο σαν να κανει πισω δεν εχει νευρο κ ενα περιεργο η θηλυκια οταν ακουει την καρδερινα να κελαιδαει ανταμποκρινεται στο κελαιδισμα λες να.......

----------


## kostas13

απλα εαν μπορεις στειλε μου καμια συμβουλη τι να κανω μεχρι τα μεσα του μαρτη αλλιως τα χωριζω κ ειναι κριμα γιατι ειναι ρατσας

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι φεβρουάριος.... η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη ξεκιναει μετα τον Μαρτιο... τελη Μαρτιου!
Οταν ειμαστε σε αναπαραγωγικη φαση δεν μετακινουμε καθολου το κλουβι!
Τι θα ηθελες να κανουν δηλαδη εντονο???

----------


## jk21

και επειδη ακουω για καρδερινα ,περα απο το οτι πραγματι μπορει να σου αποπροσανατολισει τη θηλυκια ,να ξερεις οτι δεν μπερδευεις καθολου τα σκευη τους ,αν θες τα καναρινακια να μεινουν ζωντανα .... υποθετω δεν πηρες καρδερινα εκτροφης να την εχεις μονη της και φοβαμαι οτι ειναι αγορασμενη μεν ,πιασμενη δε , βομβα ατοξοπλασματος εν δυναμει επισης !!!!

----------


## kostas13

τωρα που εβαλα φωλια δεν τα μετακινω απο μεσα αλλα οσο για το εντονο μιτσμαν περιμενα που λες να δω κινησεις ενω βλεπω οτι ο αρσενικος κανει πισω σε πολλα δεν ειναι κυριαρχος

----------


## mitsman

μπορει να μην ειναι πυρωμενος.... το πιο πιθανο... αλλα μπορει και να οφειλεται στο οτι ζευγαρωσε και πλεον ειναι ηρεμος!

----------


## kostas13

θα δειξει φιλε μου δημητρη τι να πω αν επιμεινω κατι θα γινει οσο για το σχολιο του δημητρη πως μου το αναληεις που λεει για βομβα?

----------


## panos70

Κωστα,πολυβιταμινες βαζεις στο νερο ;φρεσκο αυγο 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα και αυγοτροφη μονιμα , μαλων τα πουλια σου δεν ειναι ετοιμα ακομη,αν ειχε πυρωσει  η θηλυκια θα εστρωνε τη φωλια.....περιμενε τα και θα σου πανε ολα καλα,οπως ειπε και ο mitsman οταν ειναι μαζι στο ιδιο κλουβι τα πουλια ειναι ποιο ηρεμα ,και το σημαντικοτερο μην τα μετακινεις

----------


## jimgo

παιδια καλησπερα 
μεχρι την ωρα που εφυγα για δουλεια το πρωι η θηλυκια δεν ειχε κανει αυγο , και το εκανε λογικα μεχρι της 12 τι κανουμε τωρα το βγαζω οταν θα παω σπιτι κατα της 5 ? η θα εχω προβλημα ? δεν ξερω αν εχει κατσει καθολου πανω στο αυγο γιατι ελειπε και η γυναικα μου .

----------


## jimgo

Τελικα το αυγο το εβγαλα στης 5 το απογευμα που γυρισα απο την δουλεια , ελπιζω να εκανα καλα

----------


## jimgo

σημερα εχω το 3ο αυγο

----------


## jimgo

Σήμερα είχαμε και τ 4ο αυγό .
Έβγαλα τα πλαστικά αυγά και έβαλα τα άλλα αυγά ξανά μαζί (είχα 4 αυγά πλαστικά) αυτό που παρατηρώ αυτές της μέρες στην δεύτερη γέννα που έχει κάνει είναι ότι ο αρσενικός είναι πολύ πιο ήρεμος και δεν τσακώνονται καθόλου , όταν σηκωθεί η θηλυκά πάει και κάθεται αυτός στην φωλιά , βέβαια έχω δει και 2 βατέματα αυτή την φορά κάτι που δεν είχα δει την προηγούμενη , ελπίζω όλα να έχουν πάει καλά και να είναι σποριασμένα τα αυγά γιατί μετά πάλι του χρόνου ζευγάρωμα .

----------


## jimgo

ειπα σημερα να σας δειξω την μεχρι τωρα πορεια μο σε φωτογραφιες.
θα ξεκινησω με την θηλυκια μου
[IMG][/IMG]

ο αρσενικος μου
[IMG][/IMG]
η φωλια 
[IMG][/IMG]
τα αυγουλακια
[IMG][/IMG]
και τελος η θηλυκια επι το εργο 
[IMG][/IMG]

δεν προλαβα να βγαλω τον αρσενικο στην φωλια .....................

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πανεμορφοι οι γονεις, δημητρη! με το καλο να εκκολαφθουν ολα τα αυγα!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Με το καλο!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!!!!*  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ ωραια πραγματα..... αυτο το ασπρο νημα να μην το βαζεις καλυτερα γιατι μπλεκει στα ποδια νεοσσων αλλα και γονιων με κινδινο ακομα και της ζωης τους.... επελεξε βαμβακι για το τελειωμα της φωλιας!

----------


## jimgo

> Πολυ ωραια πραγματα..... αυτο το ασπρο νημα να μην το βαζεις καλυτερα γιατι μπλεκει στα ποδια νεοσσων αλλα και γονιων με κινδινο ακομα και της ζωης τους.... επελεξε βαμβακι για το τελειωμα της φωλιας!


Ευχαριστω δημητρη θα το εχω στα υποψην για του χρονου γιατι 3η γεννα δεν νομιζω να την βαλω φετος

----------


## jk21

με προλαβες Μητσο για το νημα !

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ καλη συνεχεια ! πανεμορφα ζευγαρακια !

----------


## jimgo

παιδιά καλησπέρα 
σας ευχαριστώ για της ευχές σας ,το άσπρο νήμα δεν θα το ξαναβάλω .
τώρα δεν ξέρω πόσοι από εσάς πιστεύουν στην γλώσσα του σώματος πόσο μάλιστα σε ζωάκια αλλά πραγματικά παρατηρώ πράγματα στα καναρίνια μου που στην πρώτη γέννα ( άσπορα όλα τα αυγά 4 στο αριθμό) δεν τα έκαναν , δλδ βλέπω τον αρσενικό πολύ πιο ήρεμο δεν τσακώνονται όπως στην πρώτη φορά που είχαν τα αυγά πάει κάθεται στην άκρη της φωλιάς όσο είναι μέσα η θηλυκια δεν προλαβαίνει να βγει από την φωλιά η θηλυκια πάει ο αρσενικός και κάθεται πάνω από τα αυγά και μόλις πάει η θηλυκια βγαίνει στο σκαστό της πεταει και κανα σκαστο φιλάκι

----------


## jimgo

περιμένω να έρθει πως και πως το σαββατοκύριακο για να κάνω ωοσκόπηση να δω τι κάναμε αυτή την φορά

----------


## jimgo

ακηθεια παιζει ρολο ο αριθμος τον αυγον που κανει ενα καναρινι ? μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε κατι απο αυτο ? ρωταω γιατι την πρωτη φορα εκανε 4 αυγα και ηταν ολα ασπορα τωρα εχει ξανα 4 αυγα και φοβαμαι μην εχω παλι αποτυχια , αληθεια αν ειναι και αυτα ασπορα (αυριο θα κανω ωοσκοπηση και θα δω) μπορω να κανω και αλλη γεννα ? τι λετε ?

----------


## xarhs

πωωω πωω φτου φτου..... ειναι ολα τελεια.....!!!!

και τα πουλια πανεμορφα............. παντως εγω θα πω και κατι αλλο , η καναρα δημητρη γενναει ωραια αυγουλακια , στρογγυλεμενα.  εμενα γεννανε πιο μυτερα.....
χαχαχαχα....

----------


## jimgo

ευχαριστω χαρη

----------


## jk21

ο αριθμος των αυγων λεει κατι ,αν η καναρα συστηματικα σε βατεμενη γεννα (οχι καποια που κανει μονη της ασπορα που εκει ειναι φυσιολογικο ) κανει αυγα απο 2 και κατω .Αυτο κρυβει ή προβλημα στο γεννητικο της συστημα ή καποια ασθενεια και συνηθως μυκοπλασμα

----------


## jimgo

> ο αριθμος των αυγων λεει κατι ,αν η καναρα συστηματικα σε βατεμενη γεννα (οχι καποια που κανει μονη της ασπορα που εκει ειναι φυσιολογικο ) κανει αυγα απο 2 και κατω .Αυτο κρυβει ή προβλημα στο γεννητικο της συστημα ή καποια ασθενεια και συνηθως μυκοπλασμα


Δλδ αν καταλαβα καλα δημητρη δεν πρεπει να φοβαμαι ετσι δεν ειναι ;

----------


## jk21

ουτε να φοβασαι ,ουτε να αγχωνεσαι ! ξεκινησε η φετεινη αναπαραγωγη και ειναι περιοδος πανηγυριου για μας και τα πουλια μας .Με τα ευχαριστα και τα δυσαρεστα .Χαλαρα και οτι γινει ! αρκει να φροντιζουμε να δινουμε τροφουλα και καθαρο νερο στα πουλια μας και ειτε 2 μικρα κανουν ειτε 50 εχει την ιδια αξια ! τα χομπυ ειναι για να μας χαλαρωνουν απο το αγχος της καθημερινοτητας !

----------


## jimgo

παιδια καλημερα 
μετα απο ωοσκοπηση που εγινε σε σκοτεινο δωματιο απο τα τεσσερα αυγα μαλλον τα τρια ειναι σποριασμενα , λεω μαλλον γιατι δεν τα εβγαλα απο την φωλια γιατι δεν θελω να τα πιασω . το ενα που ειδα και ηταν σιγουρα κιτρινο μεσα δεν το βγαζω θα το βγαλω οταν με το καλο βγουν πουλακια . τα αλλα 4 φαινοντουσαν κατι σαν φλεβες πολυ λεπτες ομως να σας πω οτι τα αυγα σημερα κλεινουν 7 μερες απο την στιγμη που τα εβαλα ξανα μαζι .

----------


## jimgo

καλησπέρα 
πριν λίγο αποφάσισα να χωρίσω το ζευγαράκι μου γιατί ο αρσενικός εκεί που όλα ήταν καλά δεν ξέρω τι τον έπιασε και δεν έβγαινε από την φωλιά όταν πήγαινε η θηλυκιά και γινόντουσαν ομηρική καυγάδες με αποκορύφωμα να τραβάει το νήμα από την φωλιά , από το να σπάσει κάνα αυγό η να χαλάσει την φωλιά αποφάσισα να βάλω το χώρισμα

----------


## jimgo

καλησπερες 
θελω συμβουλη παιδια , μεχρι την κυριακη λογικα θα εχουν σκασει αν ολα εχουν παει καλα , απο τα 4 αυγα λογικα η τα 2 η τα 3 , για πειτε τι να κανω να ξαναβαλω τον αρσενικο η θα εχω προβληματα ?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> καλησπερες 
> θελω συμβουλη παιδια , μεχρι την κυριακη λογικα θα εχουν σκασει αν ολα εχουν παει καλα , απο τα 4 αυγα λογικα η τα 2 η τα 3 , για πειτε τι να κανω να ξαναβαλω τον αρσενικο η θα εχω προβληματα ?


Κακώς που τον έχεις στην ιδια ζευγαρώστρα με την καναρα σου.

Καλυτερα να τον εξαφανισεις ....ουτε να τον βλέπει ...αλλα ουτε και να τον ακούει.

Και οταν με το καλο τα μικρα ειναι σε θεση να τρωνε μονα τους....τον ξαναβαζεις μεσα....μεχρι η καναρα σου να κανει το 3ο αυγο...και μετα τον ξαναβγαζεις.

----------


## jimgo

κοιτα μεχρι να τα χωρισω δεν ειχα προβλημα μεχρι που κλωσαγε και αυτος , μεχρι που μια μερα αρχισαν  τσακωμοι και τον τσακωσα να τραβαει το νημα απο την φωλια για αυτο τον χωρισα .

----------


## jimgo

αντε να δουμε μεσα στο σαββατοκυριακο περιμενω να σκασουν αν ολα εχουν παει καλα καποια αυγα .

----------


## jimgo

δυστηχως και η 2η γεννα ειναι ασπορα τα αυγα , με ειχε ξεγελασει ο φακος οταν τα ειχα δει δεν ξερω τι αλλο κανω τα πετα σημερα τα αυγα

----------


## lefteris13

Απο παχος πως ειναι τα πουλια;κατι αλλο υποπτο υπαρχει;κατι φταιει για τα ασπορα, πρεπει να βρεθει και να λυθει πριν μια πιθανον τελευταια προσπαθεια.παντως στην ωοσκοπηση τα ασπορα φαινονται ευκολα, σε αλλες περιπτωσεις ενσπορων αλλα νεκρων μεσα κλπ ισως ειναι πιο δυσκολο, το λεω γιατι αφησες την καναρα δυο φορες να κλωσσησει κανονικα ολες τις μερες και παραπανω τζαμπα,χανοντας χρονο και καταπονωντας το πουλι

----------


## jimgo

θα πρεπει να τα βγαλω φωτογραφια και να τα δειτε αν εχουν παχος . αν και δεν νομιζω γιατι εκτος απο τροφη , αυγοτροφη και μιλαρακια δεν εδινα κατι παραπανω . παιζει ρολο που στο χωρισμα που εχει η ζευγαρωστρα ειχανε οπτικη επαφη ? οσο για την ωοσκοπηση τωρα οτι και να πω εχεις δικιο αλλα την πρωτη φορα δεν εκανα και την δευτερη με μπερδεψε ο φωτισμος του φακου . παιζει ρολο επισης που στην κουζινα εχω ενα fife fancy και κελαιδαει ? δεν εχουν οπτικη επαφη ετσι ?

----------


## lefteris13

Ναι για το παχος βαλε φωτος να δουμε, και με αυτα που τρωγανε αν τρωνε πολλη ποσοτητα ειδικα απο λιπαρους σπορους παχαινουν.βατεματα ειχες δει στο ζευγαρι να στηνεται αυτη και να ανεβαινει πανω ο αλλος;τα αλλα που ρωτας δεν παιζουν ρολο τουλαχιστον αρνητικα.στην ωοσκοπηση μη φοβασαι να παρεις τη φωλια με τα αυγα σε σκοτεινο δωματιο πανω στο κρεβατι πχ για ασφαλεια και να τα ελεγξεις ενα ενα βγαζοντας ασφαλες συμπερασμα κατα το δυνατον, βεβαια με πολλη προσοχη μην σπασεις κανενα και να μην αργησεις πολυ να επιστρεψεις τη φωλια στη θεση της.

----------


## jimgo

παιδια καλησπερα
σημερα εβαλα το αρσενικο fife fancy που εχω με την θηλυκια gloster με χωρισμα για αρχη , αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι ο αρσενικος οταν αρχισε να κελαιδαει η θηλυκια εσκυβε μπροστα και σήκωνε την ουρα προς τα επανω . τι λετε να βαλω φωλια ? η να περιμενω ακομα ?

----------


## lefteris13

μην περιμενεις, βαλε νημα και φωλια, λογικα θα τη φτιαξει αμμεσα, τωρα που ναι ξαναμμενη και του στηνεται, ολα θα γινουν γρηγορα..μολις αρχισει να στρωνει τη φωλια κλπ, ενωσε τα

----------


## jimgo

απο βατεμα μεχρι και πριν λιγη ωρα ειχαμε , απο φωλια ομως τπτ .

----------


## lefteris13

μην ασχολεισαι αλλο με τα καναρινια, δε σε πανε, ολο προβληματα εχεις, παρε καναν παπαγαλο :Character0005:  καλα τετοια ωρα δεν κοιμουνται;τους κρατας το φαναρι για να βατευονται; :Love0034:

----------


## jimgo

σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια

----------


## lefteris13

πλακα κανω..που τα χεις τα πουλια και ηταν ξυπνια μεχρι πριν λιγο;οταν ειναι να γεννησει, θα στρωσει φωλια λογικα, αλλιως αν τυχον γεννησει χωρις, στρωσε τη εσυ

----------


## jimgo

> πλακα κανω..που τα χεις τα πουλια και ηταν ξυπνια μεχρι πριν λιγο;οταν ειναι να γεννησει, θα στρωσει φωλια λογικα, αλλιως αν τυχον γεννησει χωρις, στρωσε τη εσυ


Λευτέρη δεν τρέχει πραγματικά τπτ απλά και εγώ μπορεί να παρανόησα ο γραπτώς λόγος είναι εύκολα παρεξηγήσιμος .
Τα πουλιά τα έχω στο σαλόνι και απλά ήταν ανοιχτό το φως .

----------


## lefteris13

αυτο ειναι καινουριο ζευγαρι, το αλλο με τις 2 ασπορες γεννες;

----------


## jimgo

> αυτο ειναι καινουριο ζευγαρι, το αλλο με τις 2 ασπορες γεννες;


ειχα ενα αρσενικο fife fancy μονο του και αποφασισα να τον βαλω με τη θηλυκια που εκανε της 2 ασπορες γενες

----------


## lefteris13

μηπως αυτη η θυληκια εχει καποιο θεμα..τη μια 2 ασπορες γεννες, τωρα βατευεται με τον αλλο χωρις να χει στρωσει φωλια..και να στρωνε να γεννουσε, μπορει να δινε παλι ασπορα..

----------


## jimgo

τι να σου πω δεν ξερω και προβλημα να εχει τωρα πια ειναι αργα , που να βρεις θηλυκια καλη και αν βρεις θα πρεπει να τα κανεις ολα απο την αρχη . αν δεν κανω λαθος μετα ερχετε και η ωρα που αλλαζουν φτερομα οποτε δεν μπαινω ξανα στην διαδικασια να τσακισω τα καναρινια . τωρα οτι γινει εγινε υπομονη μεχρι του χρονου .

----------


## lefteris13

στις εσωτερικες εκτροφες αρχιζουν νωρις το φλεβαρη περιπου και τελειωνουν πιο νωρις λογικα, στις εξωτερικες αρχιζουν μαρτη και τελειωνουν το πολυ αρχες ιουνη.τωρα που μιλαμε σε εξωτερικες, αλλοι εχουν μικρα, αλλοι αυγα, αλλοι δεν εχουν ξεκινησει ακομα.χρονος υπαρχει ακομα, το να βρεις θυληκια τωρα οκ..

----------


## jimgo

πολλες καλησπερες 
σημερα στρωσαμε φωλια σε χρονο ρεκορ αφου το πρωι δεν ειχε κανει τπτ στην φωλια , το απογευμα που γυρισα ηταν ετοιμη .

----------


## jimgo

καλημερα και καλο μηνα σε ολους
αυτη την φορα απο οτι φαινεται σταματησαμε στα 3 αυγα . το τελευταιο το εκανε την κυριακη .
ειμαστε σε αναμονη πλεον . ευχομαι ολα να εχουν παει καλα αυτη την φορα .

----------


## jimgo

πολλες καλησπερες 
σημερα ειμαι διπλα χαρουμενος εσκασαν τα 2 αυγα και εχουμε ακομα 1 που περιμενουμε φωτο προσεχως γιατι δεν θελω να τα ενοχλησω

----------


## xarhs

ωω να σου ζησουν δημητρη...!!!!!

----------


## jimgo

> ωω να σου ζησουν δημητρη...!!!!!


σε ευχαριστω χαρη να εισαι καλα

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη εσυ κοινα καναρινια εχεις?

----------


## jimgo

> δημητρη εσυ κοινα καναρινια εχεις?


εχω βαλει ενα θηλυκo gloster με ενα αρσενικο  fife fancy για αρχη , του χρονου λεω να βρω κανα ζευγαρι τιμπραντο .

----------


## xarhs

εγω  κανα κοκκινακι θελω να ξεκινησω παντα ηθελα και ποτε δεν ειχα...

----------


## jimgo

> εγω  κανα κοκκινακι θελω να ξεκινησω παντα ηθελα και ποτε δεν ειχα...


εγω παντως να σου πω την αληθεια βρηκα προχτες μια θηλυκια χρωματος πορτοκαλι και την τσιμπησα για του χρονου

----------


## xarhs

ααααα... εχουμε και τετοια τσιμπηματα δημητρη???????

πες μου που την εχεις να ρθω να στην κλεψω

----------


## jimgo

Αμα ειναι να ερθεις απο τον βολο για να την κλεψεις ελα να σου την δωσω ετσι

----------


## xarhs

εγω περιμενω 3 μικρα σε 5 μερες περιπου....... ασε δημητρη εβγαλα πολλα

----------


## jimgo

Ειναι ωραια ομως ρε γαμωτο να τα βλεπεις εγω εκανα σαν χαζος σημερα

----------


## jimgo

καλημερα σε ολους παρακατω ειναι τα 2 μικρα που βγηκαν την ιδια μερα, ειναι ακομα αλλο ενα αυγο που δεν εσκασε ακομα αλλα φανταζομαι οτι ειναι ασπορο ?

----------


## jk21

Μπορει αλλα μην το πειραξεις .Ποτε βγηκε το τελευταιο σου αυγο; ποτε ξεκινησε η θηλυκια να κλωσσα μονιμα;

----------


## jimgo

το τελευταιο αυγο βγηκε στης 31/3 για αυτο και εγω λεω να μην το πειραξω ακομα , η θηλυκια εκατσε κανονικα απο την δευτερη μερα στην φωλια .
τωρα αν ειναι σποριασμενο θα εχει τυχη το πουλακι που θα βγει σε σχεση με τα αλλα ?

----------


## Gardelius

*Με το καλο στο κλαρι!!!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

το τελευταιο σημερα κλεινει 13 ημερες .Μπορει να βγει και στη διαρκεια της ημερας ,αλλα μπορει και αυριο ή και μεθαυριο (με σαφως λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες ) ή και 3 μερες μετα (σπανιοτατο αλλα εχει συμβει ) .Για αυτο κανε υπομονη .Αν νοιωθεις οτι εχεις την εμπειρια ,δες με ωοσκοπηση αν ειναι σποριασμενο και αν εχεις και πολυ καλο ,δυνατο φακο (ειδικα σε σκοτεινο χωρο ) ,ισως δεις την καρδουλα του να χτυπα αν ειναι ζωντανο )

----------


## jimgo

παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω επειδή δεν πρόλαβα να καθαρίσω το κλουβί πριν βγουν τα μικρά από τα αυγά , πότε μπορώ να το καθαρίσω ? θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα αν το καθαρίσω αύριο το πρωί  ? επίσης να σας πω ότι και χωρίς τα αυγά μόνο με το ζευγάρι μέσα στην ζευγαρώστρα πάντα μέσα το καθάριζα

----------


## jimgo

Σήμερα το 3ο αυγό κλείνει 15 μέρες και μάλλον δεν είναι σποριασμενο , να το βγάλω ? Η να το αφήσω?

----------


## lefteris13

Ποσων ημερων ειναι τα μικρα;τις πρωτες μερες οταν ειναι δυο οι νεοσσοι, καλο ειναι να χουν και ενα αυγο για στηριγμα πλαστικο καλυτερα ή κανονικο.το αυγο αυτο ειτε ειναι ασπορο ειτε ενσπορο που ψοφησε για καποιο λογο μεσα σε καποιο σταδιο της επωασης.

----------


## jimgo

τα μικρα ειναι 3 ημερων βγηκαν και τα 2 μαζι την παρασκευη

----------


## lefteris13

Σπαστο και πετα το αυριο το απογευμα, πες μας αν ηταν ασπορο ή ενσπορο

----------


## jimgo

> Σπαστο και πετα το αυριο το απογευμα, πες μας αν ηταν ασπορο ή ενσπορο


οκ Λευτερη σε ευχαριστω για νεοτερα αυριο το απογευμα .

----------


## jimgo

Παιδια καλησπερα
Σημερα εβγαλα το 3ο αυγο απο την φωλια και ηταν ασπορο δεν ειχε τπτ μεσα .

----------


## jimgo

πολλές καλημέρες εδώ τα μικρά μου είναι  8 ημερών

----------


## xarhs

πωωω πω δημητρη ειναι πολυ σκουρα.................. να σου ζησουν. τωρα ποσο ημερων ειναι?

----------


## jimgo

σημερα ειναι 9 ημερων , ε θα εχουν και λιγο κιτρινο απο την μαμα απο οτι βλεπω το σκουρο γκρι ειναι απο τον πατερα

----------


## xarhs

εχεις πατερα γκρι? εχεις καμια φωτο του?

----------


## jimgo

ο Κύριος είναι ο παρακάτω και είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλώς πατέρας

----------


## xarhs

ρε δημητρη εχω και εγω εναν ιδιο.....................

----------


## jimgo

fife fancy ? εψαχνα να βρω μια θηλυκια αλλα δεν μπορουσα

----------


## xarhs

εγω το ειχα αγορασει στην τυχη δεν ξερω ρατσα.

εσενα ειναι fife fancy?

----------


## jimgo

τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπανε και εγραφε και το ταμπελακι του απο το μαγαζι που τον αγορασα .

----------


## xarhs

ποσο τον πηρες? εγω κανα 30αρι τον ειχα παρει περιπου

----------


## jimgo

45 αν θυμαμαι καλα αλλα μου αρεσε τοσο πολυ που δεν σκεφτηκα τπτ

----------


## xarhs

εγω επειδη ειχα ολο τα ιδια χρωματα λεω δεν παιρνω ενα γκρι να μην ειναι ολα τα ιδια. και το πηρα.....

αυτος μου βγαζει και ασπρα εμενα

----------


## jimgo

ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ζευγαρωνει , θα δουμε τι θα βγουνε σε λιγες μερες

----------


## johnakos32

> ρε δημητρη εχω και εγω εναν ιδιο.....................


 χαρη εσυ ολο και με καποιον εχεις ενα ιδιο καναρινακι στο εχω πει εσυ τα χαριζεις και αλλοι πανε τα πουλανε και τα αγορζουμε εμεις! Δημητρη να σου ζησουν!

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ....... εκτος γιαννη εαν το χαρισω πριν προλαβει να το αγορασει

σε ποια περιοχη μενεις γιαννη?

----------


## johnakos32

εγω πειραια Χαρη την καναρα αυτην την πηρα απο ενα μικρο πετ σοπ στο κερατσινι αλλα εχει δαχτυλιδι κιολας!

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητήρια!! Καλή συνεχεια!!!!*

----------


## jimgo

Πολλες Καλησπερες
σας παρουσιαζω τα μικρα μου , σημερα ειναι 13 ημερων

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν και με το καλο στο κλαδι.....
Μηπως κανεις καμια "περιεργη....." συνταγη !!!!
Ουισκακι βλεπω πισω.....χαχαχαχα !

----------


## jimgo

Σε Ευχαριστω Αλεξανδρε 
Τα μυστικα δεν θα τα πω ..................χαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

πανεμορφα ειναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## jimgo

Ευχαριστω Χαρη 
και τα δυο σκουφατα απο οτι δειχνουν ειναι .

----------


## johnakos32

χαχαχα μπραβο μοιαζουν αρκετα στο γκλοστερακι! τι εκανες την μεθυσες την καναρα και τα εκανε αυτα τα δυο?

----------


## jimgo

χαχαχα.............. ενα μπουκαλακι τζιν ολο κι ολο

----------


## jimgo



----------


## lagreco69

Ομορφα!!! με το καλο και στο κλαδι!! συνονοματε.

----------


## johnakos32

της αλλαξες το νημα η ειναι ποιο παλλια?το γκλοστερ σου το λατρευω!

----------


## jimgo

Είναι πιο παλιά η φωτογραφία

----------


## jimgo

Καλημερα σε ολους 
Σημερα ειμαστε 15 ημερων και προσπαθει  απο το πρωι η θηλυκια να βγαλει τα μικρα απο την φωλια τι λετε να βαλω 2 φωλια μεσα η να περιμενω να τα βγαλει ; Γιατι προσπαθουσε το πρωι να μπει στην βιταμινη και εχθες ειδα 3 βατεματα

----------


## jimgo

Λοιπόν τα βατεματα συνεχίζονται τα μικρά δεν έχουν βγει απο την φωλιά δε δεύτερη φωλιά που έβαλα δεν την πλησιάζει και παει και καθετε μαζι με τα μικρά στην φωλιά μέσα.

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις υπερεπαρκεια υλικου φωλιας ,γιατι θα τα μαδησει .να βαλεις νεα φωλια προχειρα με τα μικρα μεσα και να καθαρισεις καλα την αλλη ,την οποια θα επιστρεψεις μετα αμεσα στη θεση της και θα βαλεις τα μικρα σε φωλια λιγο πιο διπλα στην παλια θεση

----------


## jimgo

οκ παω να ξανα βαλω την αλλη φωλια με τα μικρα μεσα και να καθαρισω την αλλη φωλια , υλικο φωλιας εχω βαλει μεσα ετσι και αλλιως απο φοβο μην τα μαδήσει .

----------


## jimgo

εβγαλα τα μικρα τα εβαλα σε 2η φωλια διπλα στην αλλη την οποια και καθαρισα σχολαστικα , αντε να δουμε δεν νομιζω να εχω κανενα απροοπτο με τα μικρα . τα βλεπω και αρκετα τρομαγμενα

----------


## jimgo

καλησπερα 
σημερα ειμαστε 16 ημερων κανουμε δειλα δειλα τα πρωτα μας βηματα για να βγουμε απο την φωλια .
η θηλυκια τελικα εφτιαξε νεα φωλια σε μια εσωτερικη που ευτυχως ειχα αγορασει πριν λιγο καιρο , ευτυχως γιατι πηγαινε και καθοτανε διπλα στα μικρα .

----------


## jimgo

Καλημερα σας και Καλο Πασχα να εχουμε 
σημερα ειμαστε 21 ημερων και η θηλυκια εχει 3 αυγα στην νεα φωλια 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω πω ομορφιες!!!!!! Αντε με το καλο και στα επομενα!!! Ολα στην ωρα τους!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

με το καλο κ στα επομενα

----------


## jimgo

Σασ ευχαριστώ παιδιά

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη !

----------


## johnakos32

κουκλια εχουν τον σωωματοτυπο του αρσενικου! τα αυγα ποσων ημερων ειναι?

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη συνεχεια!!!!*

----------


## jimgo

> κουκλια εχουν τον σωωματοτυπο του αρσενικου! τα αυγα ποσων ημερων ειναι?


Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω για τα κουκλια , τα αυγα ειναι 1-2-3 ημερων

----------


## jimgo

αληθεια την φωλια ποτε να την βγαλω ? τα βλεπω και κοιμουνται το ενα στο κλαδακι και το αλλο ειναι στην ακρη της φωλιας .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αληθεια την φωλια ποτε να την βγαλω ? τα βλεπω και κοιμουνται το ενα στο κλαδακι και το αλλο ειναι στην ακρη της φωλιας .


Ποσων ημερών ειναι οι νεοσσοι ?

----------


## jimgo

σημερα εγιναν 22 ημερων

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> σημερα εγιναν 22 ημερων


Το πιθανότερο είναι να δεις και το άλλο μικρο αυριο το βραδυ να κοιμηθει εκτός φωλιάς.

Αν κάνουν βολτες στο κλουβι...την βγαζεις και αυριο.

----------


## jimgo

> Το πιθανότερο είναι να δεις και το άλλο μικρο αυριο το βραδυ να κοιμηθει εκτός φωλιάς.
> 
> Αν κάνουν βολτες στο κλουβι...την βγαζεις και αυριο.


βολτες κανουν ολοι μερα στο κλουβι .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> βολτες κανουν ολοι μερα στο κλουβι .


Δρόμο η φωλιά.

Και έχεις το νου σου μην θελήσει η κανάρα να ξαναστρώσει φωλιά....και ξεπουπουλιάσει τα μικρά.

----------


## johnakos32

αφου εχει ηδη στρωμενη με αυγα γιατι να ξαναστρωσει... με τον ιδιο καναρο ειναι? ο γκλοστερ τι κανει? εχει καποιο προβλημα μηπως?

----------


## jimgo

η θηλυκια εχει στρωμενει φωλια με 3 αυγα με τον ιδιο καναρο , η θηλυκια μου ειναι το gloster .

----------


## johnakos32

ναι δεν εχεις και εναν αρσενικο γκλοστερ? αυτος τι ειναι στειρος... λεω μηπως εχουν δαχτυλιδια και για αυτο δεν μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν? χαχα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> η θηλυκια εχει στρωμενει φωλια με 3 αυγα με τον ιδιο καναρο , η θηλυκια μου ειναι το gloster .


Μια χαρά.

Εγώ θα έβαζα ένα χώρισμα να μην μπουν σε κίνδυνο τα μικρά...

Συνήθως πάνε στην νέα φωλιά και μετά αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα....απο τον αρσενικό.

Στην μία πλευρά το ζευγάρι με τη φωλιά και στην άλλη τα μικρά να ταίζονται απο το κάγκελο.

Τροφή,νερό και στις δύο πλευρές.

----------


## jimgo

> ναι δεν εχεις και εναν αρσενικο γκλοστερ? αυτος τι ειναι στειρος... λεω μηπως εχουν δαχτυλιδια και για αυτο δεν μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν? χαχα


χαχαχαχα 
εγω δεν ειχα ποτε αρσενικο gloster

----------


## johnakos32

συγνωμη τι εβαλες δηλαδη?εβαλες στην αρχη θηλυκια γκλοστερ με εναν αρσενικο γκλοστερ και ειχες και εναν fife fancy , ο αλλος αρσενικος τι ειναι? 2 αρσενικα δεν εχεισ?

----------


## jimgo

> συγνωμη τι εβαλες δηλαδη?εβαλες στην αρχη θηλυκια γκλοστερ με εναν αρσενικο γκλοστερ και ειχες και εναν fife fancy , ο αλλος αρσενικος τι ειναι? 2 αρσενικα δεν εχεισ?


Γιαννη καταρχην οπως σου ειπα και πριν αρσενικο gloster δεν εχω .
ενα καναρινακι κοινο ειχα το οποιο μου εκανε ασπορες , μιας και το ηθελε ο πεθερος μου του το εδωσα .
το θηλυκο gloster που εχω το εβαλα με το fife fancy και με αυτο εχω μια γεννα με 2 μικρα και τωρα εχει 3 αυγα στην φωλια

----------


## jimgo

> Μια χαρά.
> 
> Εγώ θα έβαζα ένα χώρισμα να μην μπουν σε κίνδυνο τα μικρά...
> 
> Συνήθως πάνε στην νέα φωλιά και μετά αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα....απο τον αρσενικό.
> 
> Στην μία πλευρά το ζευγάρι με τη φωλιά και στην άλλη τα μικρά να ταίζονται απο το κάγκελο.
> 
> Τροφή,νερό και στις δύο πλευρές.


Να βαλω το χωρισμα οκ αλλα θα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα ταιζει απο το καγκελο ? μιας και αυριο θα φυγω και θα φυρισω την τριτη .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Να βαλω το χωρισμα οκ αλλα θα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα ταιζει απο το καγκελο ? μιας και αυριο θα φυγω και θα φυρισω την τριτη .


Αν φύγεις εννοείται θα βάλεις χωρισμα. (καγκελάκι)

Κανένα προβλημα δεν θα έχεις.

----------


## jimgo

Ευχαριστω Βασιλη

----------


## johnakos32

Νόμιζα ότι αυτός που έκανε ασπορα ήταν γκλοστερ τα μπέρδεψα

----------


## jimgo

Δεν πειραζει γιαννη

----------


## jimgo

πολλές καλησπέρες
σήμερα είμαστε 31 ημερών ξεκινάμε και τρώμε μόνοι μας και όλα πήγαν καλά με το χώρισμα στην μέση , τα τάϊζε κανονικά ο αρσενικός από τα κάγκελα και αύριο μεθαύριο περιμένω να σκάσουν τα 4 αυγά που έχει η θηλυκιά στην φωλιά .

----------


## xarhs

καλη συνεχεια δημητρη. πολλες εκκολαψεις ευχομαι

----------


## jimgo

να εισαι καλα χαρη σε ευχαριστω επισης οτι καλυτερο σου ευχομαι

----------


## jimgo

και ναι σημερα το απογευμα εσκασε το πρωτο απο τα τεσσερα αυγα που εχει η θηλυκια .

----------


## xarhs

:Jumping0046:  τελεια δημητρη....................

----------


## johnakos32

μπραβο καλη συνεχια!

----------


## jimgo

ευχαριστω παιδια

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη !!!

----------


## jimgo

Πολλες καλημερες σε ολους  σημερα εσκασε και το 2 αυγο

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! συνονοματε, καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## xarhs

τελεια..!!!!!!

ποσα περιμενεις ακομα δημητρη?

----------


## jimgo

Περιμενω ακομα 2 χαρη

----------


## xarhs

ωραια..!!!!

με το καλο να σκασουν και αυτα

----------


## johnakos32

Με το κάλο και τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## Gardelius

*να σου ζήσουν!!! Καμια φωτο Δημήτριε,....*  :winky:

----------


## jimgo

Οκ αυριο φωτο απο τα πρωτα 2 και απο τους νεοσους που εχω τωρα

----------


## jimgo

πολλές καλησπέρες 
σας βάζω της φωτο που ζητήσατε . 
τα μικρά  σήμερα έγιναν 3 
[IMG][/IMG]
και εδω απο την πρωτη γενα 38 ημερων σημερα

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


με το καλο και στο κλαρι.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!


*τα εχεις και πεντακαθαρα , μπραβο σου

----------


## jimgo

να εισαι καλα χαρη

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολύ όμορφα!! καλη συνέχεια!!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

πολυ ομορφα και καθαρα μπραβο! θα πας και για τριτη γεννα η οχι? η αυγοτροφη δικια σου?

----------


## jimgo

Οχι γιαννη δεν θα παω για 3η ναι η αυγοτροφη δικια μου

----------


## jimgo

καλησπερα 
ρε παιδια παρατηρω το μικρουλη που ειναι 2 ημερων σημερα να ειναι αρκετα πιο ανοιχτοχρωμο απο τα αλλα δυο ειναι φυσιολογικο ?

----------


## lagreco69

> καλησπερα 
> ρε παιδια παρατηρω το μικρουλη που ειναι 2 ημερων σημερα να ειναι αρκετα πιο ανοιχτοχρωμο απο τα αλλα δυο ειναι φυσιολογικο ?



Φυσιολογικο ειναι, απλα εχει λιγοτερη μελανινη και περισσοτερη φαιομελανινη στο δερμα του απο τα αδελφακια του.

----------


## jimgo

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη 
σαν μυγα μες στο γαλα ειναι .......

----------


## johnakos32

να κοιτας προβολο! αν ειναι καλος ειναι λογο του χρωαματος.... αλλιως αν ειναι σαν το δικο να ανυσηχεις...

----------


## jimgo

κανονικα ταισμενο ειναι Γιαννη το βλεπω συνεχεια μαλλον θα ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμο οταν με το καλο μεγαλωσει

----------


## johnakos32

ναι μαλλον αυτο αντε να μεγαλωσει να το δουμε!

----------


## jimgo

> ναι μαλλον αυτο αντε να μεγαλωσει να το δουμε!


 :winky:  αντε να δουμε λοιπον

----------


## jimgo

καλημερες σε ολους , σημερα ημαστε 14-12 και 11 ημερων και ολα πανε καλα τα 2 ειναι σαν τον μπαμπα και το μικρουλη σαν την μαμα [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jimgo

καλημερες σε ολους 
παρακατω σας παρουσιαζω τα μικρα απο την πρωτη γενα σε δικο τους κλουβι (ζευγαρωστρα) σημερα ειναι 56 ημερων 

και εδω ειναι απο την δευτερη γενα 21-19-18 ημερων τα 2 πρωτα κανουν και την πρωτη τους βολτα στο κλουβι απο εχθες

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι !

* εχε το νου σου το ματακι του κιτρινου ... μηπως ερεθιστει .λειπουν πουπουλα

----------


## jimgo

Ευχαριστω παιδια δημητρη θα εχω το νου μου για πειτε καμια γνωμη ρε παιδια η θηλυκια εσκασε να φτιαξει καινουργια φωλια , της εβαλα και την εφτιαξε τι κανουμε τωρα οεο ; Με τη πτερορια θα εχω προβλημα; Δεν εχει ερθει ακομα βεβαια , δεν προλαβα  να βγαλω τον αρσενικο απο μεσα και εκανε το χρεος του σημερα αλλα λογικα και της αλλες μερες θα το εκανε .

----------


## jk21

περυσι ποτε ειχε πτεροροια το θηλυκο;

----------


## jimgo

Δεν την ειχα δημητρη φετος αγορασα και την θηλυκια και τον αρσενικο

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι γεννημενη ανοιξη ,συνηθως ξενικουν αυγουστο και αν εχεις τα πουλια σε σκιερο μερος ,δεν εχεις προβλημα για μια γεννα 
αν ειναι χειμωνα μπορει να σου ξεκινησει νωρις ... δεν ξερω

----------


## jimgo

Παιδια καλησπερα 
Περιεργα πραγματα με τα πουλια μου , τελικα δεν προλαβα και η θηλυκια εκανε το πρωτο αυγο σημερα το περιεργο ειναο οτι το μικρο 21 ημερων σημερα καθετε μαζι με την θηλυκια στην φωλια και δεν το διωχνει , τι κανω οεο;

----------


## Gardelius

*Μέσα ή διπλα της??*

----------


## xarhs

βαλε μια φωλια σε αλλη μερια και βαλε το μεσα να βολευτει. αμα το ταιζουν δεν θα ενοχλει τη μητερα του

----------


## jimgo

εχει πλακα παιδια διπλα της καθετε οταν ειναι μαζι και αμα βγει η θηλυκια καθετε κανονικα στο αυγο μαλιστα το εδιωχνε η γυναικα μου και δεν εφευγε με τπτ .
φωλια εχω ακομα μεσα στο κλουβι αυτη που γεννηθηκαν τωρα το βραδυ ειναι εκει και η θηλυκια στην φωλια με το αυγο

----------


## jk21

και μενα τις κανουν παρεα (συνηθως βεβαια στην εισοδο της φωλιας ,αλλα καμμια φορα και μεσα ) αλλα δεν αγχωθηκα καμμια στιγμη ... το προβλημα ειναι μεχρι να κατσει μονιμα η θηλυκια .Μεχρι τοτε αν βαζουμε ψευτικα αυγα και δεν τρωνε κουτσουλημα τα πραγματικα ,ειμαστε οκ .Μετα δεν κανουν τιποτα οταν κλωσσα η μανα

----------


## jimgo

Παιδια Καλησπερα
Χαθηκαμε λιγο αλλα δεν πειραζει , λοιπον για εμενα τα γεννητουρια τελος για φετος του χρονου ξανα , απολογισμος απο την πρωτη γεννα ητανε 2 πουλακια και απο την δευτερη γεννα ειναι 3 πουλακια τα οποια και σας βαζω να δειτε . 


Θελω πραγματικα να ευχαριστησω ολα τα παιδια εδω για την βοηθεια και για ολα οσα χρησιμα διαβασα εδω .

----------


## Gardelius

Να εισαι καλα!!!!!!!!!!! και να τα χαιρεσαι όλα φιλε,...!!!!

----------


## jimgo

καλησπέρα παιδιά 
από τα 3 καναρινακια που βλεπετε στης φωτο , το κιτρινο εχει εδω και καιρο που σαλιαρζει οποτε ειναι αρσενικο , τα αλλα 2 δεν τα εχω ακουσει ακομα να κανουν κατι , ειναι τωρα κοντα 4 μηνων λετε να μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε αν ειναι αρσενικα η θηλυκα αν τα ψαξουμε ? παιζει ρολο που τα εχω στο ιδιο κλουβι ? με χωρισμα βεβαια .

----------


## lefteris13

Αφου δεν εχουν πει ακομα  ειναι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα κοριτσια αν οχι σιγουρα.αφου κλεισουν μηνα λιγες μερες μετα ξεκινουν σαλιαρισμα συνηθως.και μαζι χωρις χωρισμα να ταν θα λεγαν, αλλωστε τους πρωτους μηνες τα μικρα μενουν αρκετα μαζι σε κλουβες πτησης.απ το φθινοπωρο και μετα μπορουν να μπουν σε ατομικα κλουβια τα αρσενικα.περιπτωση να μην πολυλενε οταν ειναι στοιβαγμενα σε κλουβα και γινεται χαμος δεν μπορουν να βρουν χωρο και χρονο να πουν τα αγορια το ενα ενοχλει το αλλο

----------


## alex1974

Κατα πασα περιπτωση ειναι θυληκα εκτος και αν περνανε πτεροροια ( ο μονος....λογος ! ) και δεν ακουγονται καθολου !
Ελαχιστες βεβαια οι πιθανοτητες αλλα....

----------


## jimgo

Η αληθεια ειναι περνανε μια μικρη πτερορια

----------


## Gardelius

Μετα και την πτεροροια θα εχεις τα <<ασφαλή>> συμπερασματα για το φυλλο τους!

----------


## jimgo

Ευχαριστω παιδια να ειστε καλα

----------


## jimgo

παδια καλησπερα εχει απο εχθες το πρωι που παρατηρω τον αρσενικο να κατεβαινει χαμηλα στο κλουβι και να κελαηδαει στην θηλυκια σαν τρελος , αλλα αυτη κανει οτι δεν τον ακουει μονο κατι φιλια εχω δει αναμεσα απο το χωρισμα . εγω λεω να μη τα βαλω και να τα βαλω στα τελει μαρτιου . να σας θυμησω οτι τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι .

----------


## Gardelius

> εγω λεω να μη τα βαλω και να τα βαλω *στα τελει μαρτιου .*



Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα σ αυτό.

δεν έχεις λόγο να βιάζεσαι.....

----------


## jimgo

> Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα σ αυτό.
> 
> δεν έχεις λόγο να βιάζεσαι.....


ολα με την σειρα τους

----------


## Gardelius

> ολα με την σειρα τους


Φυσικά, με σωστή προετοιμασία και υπομονή θα 

πάρεις τα πουλάκια σου _την σωστή εποχή_ 

όπως γίνεται _και στη φύση._

----------


## johnakos32

Θα έλεγα να μην ββλέπονται κιόλας....

----------


## jimgo

> Θα έλεγα να μην ββλέπονται κιόλας....


καποια στιγμη το ειχα κανει να μην βλεπονται αλλα δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι εκανε η θηλυκια , κοντεψε να γκρεμίσει το κλουβι οταν εβγαλα το χωρισμα και ξανα βλεποντουσαν ηταν ολα καλα .

----------


## alex1974

Προφανως η θυληκια σου ειναι "ετοιμη" για αναπαραγωγη , οπως και ο αρσενικος 
Το πιο "σωστο" ειναι να ερθουν ολα οπως τα θελει η φυση , αν τα εχεις σε "φυσικο" χωρο
Εγω βεβαια τα εχω μεσα και τεχνητα τα "φερνω" πιο νωρις απο οτι πρεπει !!!!
Αλλα ειδα φετος οτι δεν μπορουσα να κανω και αλλιως γιατι αυτα που ειχα αγορασει περυσι ειχαν μαθει σε τετοιους....."ρυθμους" και αναγκαστηκα ξεκινησα σε ολα πιο νωρις προετοιμασια 
Εσυ αποφασιζεις , ειμαι πολυ απειρος για να δινω συμβουλες

----------


## jimgo

Πολλές καλημέρες 
Τελικά αποφάσισα να τα βάλω και εγώ για αναπαραγωγή και μιλώ για το περσινό μου ζευγάρι μιας και η θηλυκιά (gloster) δεν κρατιόταν το ίδιο και ο αρσενικός (fife fancy) , έβαλα λοιπόν 2 φωλιές διάλεξε πια θέλει να στρώσει και μέσα σε 1 ώρα την είχε έτοιμη , ήδη έχω δει 2 επιτυχημένα βατεματα και ο θεός βοηθός .

----------


## ninos

Καλή επιτυχία !!

----------

